# النسخة العربية من العقد الدولي فيديك 1999 Fidic



## م_زين (30 ديسمبر 2007)

النسخة العربية من العقد الدولي فيديك 1999 Fidic
ارجوالاستفادة منه للجميع 
مع تحياتي 
م_زين


----------



## n6010 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ايمن جمال (30 ديسمبر 2007)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## م_زين (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*1999 Fidic*

النسخة العربية من العقد الدولي فيديك 1999 Fidic
ارجوالاستفادة منه للجميع 
مع تحياتي 
م_زين

http://www.4shared.com/file/33428079/fce588f1/______1999_FIDIC.html


----------



## م_زين (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الصبر جميل ياشباب
م_زين


----------



## new daz (31 ديسمبر 2007)

تعيش .. وتسلم ..وتحياتي لك..


----------



## م_زين (9 يناير 2008)

شكرأ لكم جميعاً
م_زين


----------



## عمرو فهمى (10 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى و لكن بعد إذنك هل من الممكن أن تخبرنا عن مصدر هذه الملفات الهندسية من على الشبكة؟


----------



## محمد عامر غمرى (12 فبراير 2008)

:56:شكرا يا مصطفى بيه واحشنى كتييير وراك وراك:14:


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى


----------



## الياس قمصية (15 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على النسخة
لكن لم استطيع تنزيلها وين الرابط


----------



## اياد مجيد (15 فبراير 2008)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## blackmo0on (9 مارس 2008)

مشكوور جدا اجت على الوجع


----------



## هاوي نظم المعلومات (9 مارس 2008)

مشكوور جدا


----------



## مساح مكة (13 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tarek14 (21 أبريل 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## هونا (6 مايو 2008)

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## أبو ماجد الادريسي (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على جهودك ياطيب


----------



## المهندس1400 (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك


----------



## searcherj (18 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جدا..جاري التحميل


----------



## mostafammy (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alihamza (17 مارس 2010)

شكراً ياباش مهندس زين


----------



## مهندسه ايمان احمد (26 مايو 2010)

*سوال*

سوال؟؟؟؟
هل هنالك فرق كبيير بيين نسخ الفيديك المتتابعه خلال السنين 1999,2006...............الخ


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً 
يامهندس زيــــــــــــــن


----------



## memee (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## africano800 (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير عمار (25 أبريل 2011)

شكراً للمهندس / مصطفى زين كم أسعدنى أن ارى سيادتكم من السادة العطاءين على شبكة النت وفى المواقع وكم أتمنى من الله عز وجل ان يرفعك الى الدرجات العليا ونتمنى لسيادتكم المزيد والمزيد 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## hamassaus (3 مايو 2011)

thanx a lot
and
excuse me for english writing
gazak allah 7'ayara


----------



## sarwat moussa (11 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## A.kamel (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## nabilco (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أفادكم الله كما أفدمونا


----------



## R23 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك ألف ألف عافية ..............


----------



## علي فؤاد (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد لطيف (22 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا

او د الاستفسار عن طريقة حساب المقاول هل على الرسومات التصميمية ام الرسومات التنفيذية وما هو نص المادة الخاصة بذلك


----------



## حماده النجم (22 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## yousefrajb (22 يناير 2012)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## مهندس رواوص (22 يناير 2012)

شكراا


----------



## bjalil (23 فبراير 2012)

than you ,thank you


----------



## er-abd (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tassa1252002 (24 يونيو 2012)

مشكورين علي الإهتمام


----------



## كبل (28 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر​


----------



## divedbikam (23 نوفمبر 2013)

I didn't find the book


----------



## lina Qatatshah (24 فبراير 2015)

:11:


----------



## apcome (25 أبريل 2015)

The file link that you requested is not valid للاسف الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## سعيد فدان (25 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------

